# Immobiliser activated by aftermarket stereo



## thedarkspy (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm new in this forum, I own a 2002 VW Polo 1.4 and I have a very strange problem with my car. I hope you can help me to fix it as I'm kind of desesperate! :banghead: 

The situation is the following: I bought a new stereo unit (Sony dsx a60bt) and installed it in my Polo. The radio seems to work just fine, but after the installation my immobiliser light started blinking and preventing me from starting the car. If I wait 15-20 min the immobiliser light will dissapear and allow me to start the car, without any other issues, but if I stop the engine and I use the radio with the key in ACC position the immobiliser light will come up again having to wait another 15-20 minutes to start the car. 

My previous radio was a Crown ccm-888e and I haven't had any problem with it.

Has anyone had any similar problem before? Do you have any ideas what could be causing it?

Thank you in advance for your answers and have a nice day!


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

thedarkspy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new in this forum, I own a 2002 VW Polo 1.4 and I have a very strange problem with my car. I hope you can help me to fix it as I'm kind of desesperate! :banghead:
> 
> ...


If it is radio related, its related to the wiring. Did you use a radio harness or did you cut the plug and hardwire it?


----------



## thedarkspy (Oct 2, 2015)

NFrazier said:


> If it is radio related, its related to the wiring. Did you use a radio harness or did you cut the plug and hardwire it?


Hi,

Thank you for your answer!

I also think that it's a wiring related problem. I used the harness that came with the new radio and tried every configuration suggested in sony's installation manual:


















*8.1 - The radio doesn't remember radio stations and previous settings.
8.2 - The radio works fine and remembers radio stations, previous settings, bt devices connected... (I think this one is the right one for my car)
8.3 - The radio doesn't remember radio stations and previous settings and only works when the key is in ACC position.*

*All of them activate the immobiliser.*

Extra info:

*Sony dsx a60bt conectors*:










*Old radio (Crown CCM-888E) Connection*



















The previous radio doesn't remember radio stations/previous setting.


----------



## robin_bga (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi,
If u can also take a picture of the car harness, I will tell you where the problem is so u can correct it. 

Sent from my SM-G800H using Tapatalk


----------

